# Apples: Can Rabbits Have them?



## Hyatt101 (Dec 8, 2012)

Can rabbits have apples? We have store bought ones, and we sliced them up, could we give them to the rabbits? Do certain types of apples matter? We have the green granny smith apples, and red delicious types. 
Thanks!:bunny19


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 8, 2012)

They love all apples. That said, the sugar content in all fruit is high, so you should only give a very small amount or you may have to deal with the runs.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 8, 2012)

They do seem to think they're pretty delicious. Sometimes I let them nibble on the core of my apple while I hold it (no seeds though; they contain a cyanide compound in small doses and while it probably wouldn't hurt them, I think it's better safe than sorry.)
A few days ago I let Sherlock and Watson have my applesauce cup after I'd finished eating my applesauce. They thought it was fantastic. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz0IkPkQ40w[/ame]


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

I have only given my rabbits apple 1x because I do not eat apples very much. When I gave it to them they went CRAZY for it. I gave them mostly peal, but with a little bit of the flesh. They were begging for more right away. I do not think that the variety matters since they are all apples. You should avoid the seeds though since they are poisonous.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Lauren and Christina! 
Christina: your rabbits are too cute! my buns went crazy for the apples!


----------

